# baby dove with green poop



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

From the 2 baby doves we rescued, the smaller one didn't make it pass the 2nd week. Now, we only have 1 baby dove. He's about 15 days old. I'm not sure if he's grieving or sick. Before his poop was healthy, brown. I left him with my roomate for 1 day. She fed him kaytee formula only. When I returned, his poop is bright green. They're mixed of runny and dry poop. I read that he might not be fed enough, so I gave him a lot of kaytee last night. And his poop is still bright green, but not runny anymore. 
Do I need to use probiotic? or any other treatment? I'm sorry, but I don't know what is a probiotic treatment for birds. Is it just regular yoghurt? or activia perhaps?
He's not as chipper as before, is he grieving because of the lost of the other doves?
Should I start feeding him more solid food other than kaytee? does he need grits, etc?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

- Levy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

At this point I would recommend taking the baby to an avian vet. I don't think he is feeling bad because he is grieving.

In regards to the yogurt, make sure it is the organic, plain kind without sugar. You can also use a pinch of human grade probiotics-(found in refrigerator isle in health food store) and add that to the formula, I do know, however... that the kaytee already has some probiotic in it.

Make sure the baby is warm and out of air drafts too.


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

*vet in NYC*

Any recommendation for avian vet in NYC? manhattan/queens?

Thank you


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

My research found Trylong Bet Care at 98-83 Queens Boulevard. But the reviews that I found of the vet, seems to be mixed.


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

I've Setup an appointment with
Dr. Katherine Quesenberry
The Animal Medical Center
510 E. 62 St.
New York, NY 10021


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a resource list, check the ones available in NY.:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope the little guy does well.


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

He's doing much better today. I think he just didn't eat enough when we were away. He's much chipper and start to perch more instead of staying on the floor of his cage. He seems to eat more and less frequent. My guess is that he's about 16 days old now.  Thank you for all of your concern.


----------

